# Agco Allis 9455



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about these? I have a neighbor selling one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't know a thing personally and our Allis man has been out of touch for several months.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/2/2/2226-agco-allis-9455.html


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Iirc they have a Detroit 466 in a white frame, with a MF trans and rear end. They had rear end issues but there was an update and fix for it along the way I believe. Overall a decent tractor.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a white 6124 years back basically the same tractor. had the shuttle shift go out but it was updated with different parts. It was very reliable except for that issue.


----------

